# Merrick



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone feed Merrick? I have been feeding to NJ for a while now. It got such good reviews.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

I tried one of the tiny little trays when my mpoo was being picky--and he loved it. I haven't tried the dry food yet, but I may later on.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck was on it briefly, because it was one of the many brands he refused to eat. I’m glad Norma Jean likes it, since it is highly rated.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've fed Merrick to Molly and she also liked it! (I change kibble frequently & Molly had no problem with it, but she has a tummy of iron I think LOL!)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Norma Jean loves it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and Francis eat Merrick.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I’ve fed Merrick. My dogs did well on it. Right now we’re feeding Fromm Gold Large Breed Adult kibble. The dogs like it, and their stools are smaller and firmer, so we like it too.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta likes Merrick's Wingalings canned food.


----------

